
Tell HN: Network solutions fraud - lngnmn
Network solutions (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.networksolutions.com&#x2F;) recently issued an unauthorized credit card withdrawals for almost $1000, while any automatic renewal has been explicitly disabled.<p>Possible a result of being hacked or just a cynical straightforward fraud.
======
laken
That's quite the accusation for one of the oldest domain registrars.

They are a horrible registrar, don't get me wrong, but I wouldn't claim it was
either fraud or hacking. Most likely a technical error.

------
gesman
Claim chargeback with your CC company.

